# What's the latest gun you acquired?



## Cornhusker

We all like guns, otherwise we wouldn't be looking at this forum right?
From time to time, we all buy a new gun, either to meet a need or just because we want it.
What's the last one you picked up?
I picked up a single shot .410 the other day just for a simple yard gun that anybody could operate.
I don't have any pictures of the actual gun, but it's just like this one
Not fancy, but it was cheap and about anybody can use it


----------



## Chuck R.

I bought a second Walther PPQ in 9mm after buying my first 4 months ago. I had a perceived âgapâ due to not owning a high-capacity pistol, so I bought the 1st PPQ after owning a Walther PPS. Before this I was about as anti-polymer as they come. Then realized I really liked the PPQ after shooting it awhile and in a couple matches. It carries 16 rounds of 9mm in a pistol the size of my 8 shot CCO 1911, and is even lighter. I also wanted to switch to something for HD that my wife would enjoy shooting, as she was not fond of my normal HD pistol; a SIG220ST in .45ACP. She didnât like the .45ACP or the DA to SA conversion, so the Walther is a better fit for her. 










And I set the first one up as a dedicated HD pistol with light/laser:










Chuck


----------



## whiterock

another 870


----------



## Cabin Fever

My new conceal carry 1911. It's the Ultra RCP (Refined Carry Pistol) from the Kimber Custom Shop.


----------



## Cornhusker

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I need a new one.


Me too
Send CF's new one to me and I'll find a nice one to send to you :happy2:


----------



## wy_white_wolf

My latest aquirement is the base Taraus Judge. Also it's my first and only pistol. 45 long colt and 2.5 410 shells. It gets a little expensive to practice with but at close range it should put a good sized hole in whatever I decide needs it.

WWW


----------



## RonM

I just got a good deal on a .40 cal H&K Semi, found some extra magazines at a gun show for cheap....


----------



## Danaus29

H&R 9 shot .22 revolver
Good varmint gun, especially good for the dispatching of trapped raccoons. 

Yeh yeh, it's on the puny side. But it's an addition that was desperately needed since my rifle needs repairs and dh lost the parts for my other revolver.


----------



## Sourdough

Winchester M-92 in .45 Colt take down model.


----------



## unregistered41671

Sourdough, thought you had left. I see that you changed gender and moved from AK to Calif. Picked up some kids along the way. Into whale saving and PETA. You have been busy.


----------



## unregistered41671

My latest addition is a S&W M&P 9c. It is super accurate. Probably one of the best shooting pistols I have ever shot. Well, maybe not like a 1911 but it shoots good.


----------



## Badger

I just got a Howa/ Hogue 1500 in .243 for coyote and feral dog control. It's kinda heavy but a real tack driver and I really like it.


----------



## Sourdough

Possum Belly said:


> Sourdough, thought you had left. I see that you changed gender and moved from AK to Calif. Picked up some kids along the way. Into whale saving and PETA. You have been busy.



One has to do what one has to do to survive. AngieM2 run me out of the prepping forum.


----------



## zant

Another 6.5mm wildcat-up to 5 now-luckily they all LOVE 4350 and 120gr bullets..


----------



## siberian

Just picked up an AK, more fun than I thought it would be


----------



## Cornhusker

siberian said:


> Just picked up an AK, more fun than I thought it would be


Aks are a lot of fun
I've got 2 of em and I've been told they are the Barbie Doll for men
You can dress them up and play with them :happy2:


----------



## Pitchy

Replica 1876 Winchester in 45-60 cal.


----------



## Cornhusker

That's a pretty rifle


----------



## wildcat6

I haven't purchased on ein last couple of months but I am getting ready to go to an estate sale with over 350 guns going up for auction. If the prices are right I intend to walk away with several.


----------



## Pitchy

Cornhusker said:


> That's a pretty rifle


Thanks, i`m glad i got it, wasn`t sure i`d like the 76 as it`s big and heavy.
But they shoot nice without alot of recoil and just cool.
It weighs 10 lbs empty and holds 12 rounds.


----------



## Qhorseman

Last thing I bought was a S&W 460 XVR.


----------



## Huntinfamily

Bought my Wife a S&W featherweight for her CCW the day her permit came in. Got myself two Mosin Nagants because they were cheap and I can keep them behind the seat in the trucks and not worry about them getting banged up


----------



## Pitchy

Short video of shooting the 1876 that shows how the action differs from later leverguns, it`s called a toggle link action.

Click on picture.


----------



## Old John

My last purchase was a Ruger LCR, .357 magnum. I already had an LCR, .38 special. Both are good little pocket pistols. The .357 LCR is just a little heavier, with a steel frame.
They are both the same size. They're great for the times when DSW gets me to dress up a bit & tuck in my shirt tail. Dropping an LCR in your pocket in a nice little pocket holster makes you feel just a little safer.


----------



## RWDitto

Nagant pistol, best buy in todays market. Wished I had 10 more.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

These three.










Been playing around,changing handguards,etc.

This is how I configured one.


----------



## Cornhusker

Nice collection Oz :goodjob:


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Thanks,sadly will be selling a couple to fund the one I keep.:Bawling:

But will have one that hopefully cost nothing.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Newest acquisition...



















Sig P226 Navy,one of the original 2000 made.


----------



## Cornhusker

Nice Oz
Have you shot it yet?


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Just picked it up last night,would like to get some more mags for it,they make 18 round mags that fit flush with the grip,pretty cool.


----------



## BillHoo

I just got a Callico M-110 Pistol in .22LR with two 100 round magazines a few weeks ago.

Always wanted one to plink with.

Looks like a ray-gun.










I haven't shot it yet. I'm going to load it with .22 LR tracers so that it will actually LOOK like a ray-gun in action (just for kicks)

Toying with the idea of paying the $200 tax stamp to convert it to a SBR, so I can build a nice stock for it so it can accurately look like an FN P90.



















Otherwise, having a few 100 round magazines around is convenient as I am too lazy to keep reloading smaller cap magazines. 

Loading the magazines is a breeze since there is a button to relieve spring tension as I load. This is also great for storage! When ready to fire, I simply wind it up about 9 turns and it's ready to fire! 

It should be a fun plinker!


----------



## coso

I bought a new Savage 7MM-08 youth model for my daughter to deer hunt with !!! It's not the prettiest gun in the world, but it works for what we want it for, and she does a good job of shooting it. Trigger just a little too hard IMO though !!!


----------



## Cabin Fever

BillHoo said:


> Toying with the idea of paying the $200 tax stamp to convert it to a SBR....


Better start now, it only took 6 months to license my SBR  ....


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

THAT is how a Thompson should look...


----------



## Roadking

I had that Calico some years ago...it is fun, but get as many spare mags as possible. Appears that around here, they are considered unrepairable.

Matt


----------



## BillHoo

Cabin Fever said:


> Better start now, it only took 6 months to license my SBR  ....


Well, I'm in no hurry. I knew it took a while, but six months!!


----------



## BillHoo

Roadking said:


> I had that Calico some years ago...it is fun, but get as many spare mags as possible. Appears that around here, they are considered unrepairable.
> 
> Matt


The mags are pricey! But that's good advice. Thanks!


----------



## Roadking

Pricey and hard to find, but worth it in the long run. I sold mine due to the fact that I was down to one, therefore, it simply sat due to fear of having none.

Matt

PS, it will definitely give your trigger finger a workout!


----------



## oth47

Wife's newest purchase was a S&W .380 Bodyguard,new..mine was a hi-point 9mm carbine,used,with scope.A hoot to shoot!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

New guns? What guns?:shrug:


----------



## gunsmithgirl

Springfield Armory Ultra Compact Double Stack 1911 .45 ACP - last month's gun show.


----------



## Jolly

Franchi Affinity in 20 gauge, 3" magnum. 

Weighs 5 and a half pounds.

Shoots like a death ray.

I think the new Affinity line is one of the best values in a semi-auto shotgun.


----------



## Old John

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> New guns? What guns?:shrug:


Yeah, with the Economy in the shape it's in and the unemployment, a lot of good Folks have even had to sell most of their good guns, to make ends meet.
Best to keep one or two though, a .22 for the varmints and vermin. and a 12ga. for rabbits, squirrels and slugs for deer.
I don't know anyone who can afford any "new guns", right now though.


----------



## unioncreek

You guys got way more money to spend than I got. Besides I still believe in only using one or two guns.

Bobg


----------



## Horace Baker

Picked up a FIE Titan .25 last week for $65. I don't really need it, I'm just a pushover for small cheap handguns.


----------



## Cornhusker

Horace Baker said:


> Picked up a FIE Titan .25 last week for $65. I don't really need it, I'm just a pushover for small cheap handguns.


I bought one similar to that one a while back for similar reasons.


----------



## Horace Baker

Nice.


----------



## honeycat1963

I purchased a Smith & Wesson 442 .38 Spl+P to carry


----------



## Cornhusker

honeycat1963 said:


> I purchased a Smith & Wesson 442 .38 Spl+P to carry


Very nice


----------



## Cabin Fever

honeycat1963 said:


> I purchased a Smith & Wesson 442 .38 Spl+P to carry


Nice J Frame revolver! One thing you might want to consider is to replace the factory two-finger boot grip with a three-finger combat style grip for your revolver . The one shown below is made by Hogue and can be had for around 20 bucks or so. Personally, I hate it when my pinky is left dangliing in space when I hold a handgun.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hogue-Rubbe...345?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c27893b61


----------



## honeycat1963

Thank you Cornhusker. I do love shooting it.

My friend in AR helped me pick out the revolver. It took me about a year of looking at handguns to decide on this one. This is my first handgun. I have a Winchester .30-30 and a Remington .243. I use these for deer hunting. 

Cabin Fever, my friend in AR bought me Crimson Trace Laser Grips for it for my birthday. I do have small hands, so I do not notice my pinky dangling. But I can see where someone with bigger hands would notice.


----------



## Bluesgal

OK, I'll play.... a new Ruger SR22 last week. Thought it was appropriate for July 4th. 

Now to find a .22 rifle..... 

Of course what I really wanted was a Kimber custom carry... too pricey though.


----------



## NorthCountryWd

Bought the wife and myself new Sigs for our anniversary a couple weeks ago. P220 Carry for me and a P229 for her. Both in stainless and are getting engraved right now.

And for national buy a gun day I picked up my first autoloader 12g. Rem 1100 tac 4.


----------



## bassmaster17327

Last night bought a sporterized Mosin Nagant. Synthetic stock filled with foam, scout style scope mount and 2-7 scope, barrel cut to 21 inch and 11 degree crown, bipod,and adjustable trigger. 

Before that was a mini Draco, ak47 pistol


----------



## Bluesgal

Sweet Oz!


----------



## texican

I brought home an orphaned AR-15 stripped lower, at my last gun show. It sits and stares at me constantly begging me to get the lower parts kit to 'complete it'... I keep explaining I have to wait for a good payday to 'justify' it.


----------



## Cornhusker

bassmaster17327 said:


> Last night bought a sporterized Mosin Nagant. Synthetic stock filled with foam, scout style scope mount and 2-7 scope, barrel cut to 21 inch and 11 degree crown, bipod,and adjustable trigger.
> 
> Before that was a mini Draco, ak47 pistol


I've been lusting for a Draco, but dang, they are getting pricey


----------



## Cornhusker

Not quite ready for the Zombie Apocalypse but I couldn't pass it up
It's a Daisy 2202 bolt action rifle in .22lr made in the 80s for a couple years.
Never even heard of one, but when I saw this one, I bought it....I don't know why
Nice shooter though


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

I got a couple of handguns recently.

A Bersa Thunder .380.
A Taurus ultralite .38 in stainless steel.
A Glock 22 .40.

Then picked up a L1A1 FAL,but have since traded it for a Bushmaster AR,20 inch barrel.

Going to get another AR this afternoon,but will be parting it out.

Goal is to have a nice 5.56 semi auto,a nice pump,and a couple of nice handguns as the basic 'arsenal'....


----------



## Cornhusker

Oz, I wish I had your gun budget


----------



## Cabin Fever

Cornhusker said:


> Oz, I wish I had your gun budget


Not only that, but his ammo budget, too. Now he'll be buying three different calibers for his new handguns!


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Cornhusker said:


> Oz, I wish I had your gun budget


The first two were $200 each.
The Glock was $400,I had committed to the deal or I wouldn't have bought it...live and learn. 

The L1A1 was $500,traded it for the like new Bushmaster.

And you were on a buying kick there for a good while...


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Cabin Fever said:


> Not only that, but his ammo budget, too. Now he'll be buying three different calibers for his new handguns!


Hence the reason most will be traded...

Have .38/.357 here with Mrs oz.

I will probably go for 9mm,so there is that.

I lucked into 1100 rounds of 5.56 for $250,so good on that.

No .308 however...hence why it was traded.


----------



## Cornhusker

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> The first two were $200 each.
> The Glock was $400,I had committed to the deal or I wouldn't have bought it...live and learn.
> 
> The L1A1 was $500,traded it for the like new Bushmaster.
> 
> And you were on a buying kick there for a good while...


I'll start buying again one of these days


----------



## doc66

Cornhusker said:


> Not quite ready for the Zombie Apocalypse but I couldn't pass it up
> It's a Daisy 2202 bolt action rifle in .22lr made in the 80s for a couple years.
> Never even heard of one, but when I saw this one, I bought it....I don't know why
> Nice shooter though


They weren't even made for a couple of years, IIRC! Daisy had to stop making them because their firearms manufacturing license did not cover manufacturing a powder fired rifle. I forget the exact term and reason, but I remember reading about this rifle. That's a rare one you have there.


----------



## wildcat6

Anyone know what the Rock River Armorey 1911's are going for? I am dying to get one of those but can't seem to find them around here without going all the way to Bud's.


----------



## Hollowdweller

A Pedersoli .54 Jaeger rifle. It has some of the best balance and is a tack driver. 


The one before that was a Tokarev in 7.62 X 25.

I wish I could find a modern gun in 7.62 X 25 since it's really the last bargain in surplus ammo. The closest I got is a .30 M1 Blackhawk. Fun to shoot, accurate and LOUD!


----------



## beachcomber

j&g sales sells a 7.62x25 barrel for a 9mm 1911 but all that seems to be left for surplus ammo is expensive bulgarian or polish junk from the 50s


----------



## Hollowdweller

I liked the polish but not the Bulgarian.


----------



## beachcomber

im hoping the romanian stuff from the 80s will show up again ,that was some real good ammo


----------



## sleeps723

Kel-tec carbines. One in 40 cal the other in 9. Got the extended mags for both. Also a ruger sp101 in 357.


----------



## tyusclan

Just picked up an old Hi-Standard Duramatic .22LR pistol. Made about 1955. Shoots like a dream. Been planning on a .22 semiautomatic for a while, and had been looking at Rugers and Buckmarks. Ran up on this, and couldn't pass it up.

Also just got a snub-nose Model 36 Smith for wife's carry gun.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

I just traded for a Springfield Armory 1911A1 and a Caracal F 9mm.

The latter is a pretty interesting pistol,designed by a German,made in the UAE,18 round capacity.

The 1911 is nice,but not my cup of tea,but couldn't pass up the trade.

I also traded for a Norinco SKS,and bought a Romanian SKS as well.


----------



## bignugly

Just bought a Mossberg 500 and a Remington 597, nothing fancy but get the job done.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

The new ones today...

I took the plunge and traded for the Colt Police Positive,kind of cool and funky being so old.




















Then traded the 1911 for this:


















Beretta 92FS,stainless steel,threaded barrel,integral laser in guide rod.


----------



## Homesteadwi5

Polish P64 9x18mm nice little cc pistol


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Picked up another AR15,but plan to trade it towards a M14 type rifle.

Also got a Taurus PT709 Slim,pretty nice little carry gun.


----------



## Cornhusker

Homesteadwi5 said:


> Polish P64 9x18mm nice little cc pistol


I'd like to try one of those, I like the looks of them.


----------



## Cornhusker

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> Picked up another AR15,but plan to trade it towards a M14 type rifle.
> 
> Also got a Taurus PT709 Slim,pretty nice little carry gun.


What AR is that?
is that pistol in front a Caracal?


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Cornhusker said:


> What AR is that?
> is that pistol in front a Caracal?


AR is a Stag lower,Del Ton flat top upper,16 inch heavy barrel.

Yes,that is a Caracal,it *was* unfired until last week,shot pretty good,I just need to practice more.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Newest toys....
Romanian PSL54C,7.62x54 caliber,semi auto rifle.








Springfield XD40 with Viridian laser 








Grizzly AR pistol


----------



## zant

Successfully snuck into gun room my new Mauser 7x.375 wildcat that some crazy built 30yrs ago..with dies and 100 brass.


----------



## maxine

I'd like to get you folks opinions.. I want to purchase a handgun for myself.. I am a 64 yr old widow, live alone in the Oregon forest, and have some arthritis in my hands.. I have a single shot .22 rifle my husband had.. but am feeling the need to purchase.. as I don't feel the .22 would do me much good unless I smacked someone upside the head with it..and the bears & cougars don't seem to take kindly to that sort of thing..!! actually it's not the wildlife that scars me, its the increasing number of drugged up mushroom pickers that do.. 

I've shot a couple of different kinds of handguns, and so far my favorite is the Tarus Judge..I really loved it and got good pretty good at plugging the target..Any suggestions/recommendations from you folks as to a good first gun for an old lady?? I was thinking on a SB shotgun.. I love the sound they make when you pump them! Cool!! But am hearing they will be illegal soon?? and next where besides a gun shop to purchase one??..they seem to run around anywhere from, $600-$800 for the Judge.. !! just don't have that kind of money,, !! SS just doesn't have an allotment or coupons for that kind of purchase!!


----------



## whiterock

Maxine, don't know what physical limitation you may have. For a small framed person, a youth model Remington 870 in 20 ga is a good bet. Larger framed folks a 12 with a smoothbore slug barrel will handle bird shot to slugs, but the slugs will rock me back when I shoot them, I'm 6' and 230. That would be my first choice.
For a handgun, I would look for a used .357 revolver. Handles .38 special up. Usually half the price of the Judge, for the rev and the shotgun. Ammo is easier to find also.
ED


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

MAXINE , if you liked the revolver judge , i would look at other 45 , 44 or 357 revolvers any of them that fit you and you can fire well is a good choice for you then get a good belt and holster and wear it 

i think the judge is a gimmick gun and I don't see where a 410 has any more power or benefit than a 45 or 44 or 357 it is nice i suppose if your main concern is snakes 

the best gun is the one you have with you

357 is very versatile a ruger KGP100 would be my first choice for most people in a 4 or 6 inch barrel , and like they said takes a 38spl also 

if i was going to back that up it would be with a rifle or shotgun 

better to have a 357 on your hip than a 12 ga in the house where you can't get to it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Cornhusker said:


> Not quite ready for the Zombie Apocalypse but I couldn't pass it up
> It's a Daisy 2202 bolt action rifle in .22lr made in the 80s for a couple years.
> Never even heard of one, but when I saw this one, I bought it....I don't know why
> Nice shooter though


my scout troop had one of these it was a gift to the troop from a dealer friend 

they are good for kids as the stock was adjustable , accurate enough , just don't loose the mag , they can be hard to find.


----------



## CJ

Just got two new ones and a 3rd on order.
Sako Bavarian Carbine for me (top gun) and Springfield Armory M21 for hubby (bottom gun)









Savage Arms 11/111 Lady Hunter (obviously for me) to be picked up next week.


----------



## Cabin Fever

CJ, those of some serious purdy rifles. Let me know what your dh thinks about his M21.


----------



## CJ

Thanks Cabin! My hubby has been dreaming of that M21 for some time, so I surprised him with it for his birthday . That sucker is heavy! He probably won't get to shoot it for awhile as we're out in the RV for a while, darn it.


----------



## Cabin Fever

CJ said:


> Thanks Cabin! My hubby has been dreaming of that M21 for some time, so I surprised him with it for his birthday . That sucker is heavy! He probably won't get to shoot it for awhile as we're out in the RV for a while, darn it.


I'm sure he'll like it. I really like my Springfield M1A, which is the Chevy model compared to his Cadillac. The M1A is my go to gun.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer

Last one on the list of recent aquisions is a Rossi 92 in 44 mag. I'm casting and reloading for it and a Taurus 44 mag. Never dreamed how complex casting/reloading could be (if you want to make it that way).


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Silvercreek Farmer said:


> Last one on the list of recent aquisions is a Rossi 92 in 44 mag. I'm casting and reloading for it and a Taurus 44 mag. Never dreamed how complex casting/reloading could be (if you want to make it that way).


I have been trying to do something similar,get a lever action in .357,someone local has one,but difficult to get him to trade.

As to casting/reloading,it is ANOTHER of those 'one day' projects...LOL


----------



## longshot38

my latest was a winchester cooey in .410 from my dad, he was cleaning out his guns as he has given up hunting/shooting, so i'm taking care of them for him lol. i got it to start my son on shot gunning not wanting to start him on 12 gauge and scaring him off.

dean


----------



## topside1

I've retired my Marlin 60 and have switched to my new squirrel buster, Ruger 10-22....


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Waiting for these two to arrive:


















HK clones,5.56 top one is unfired,bottom one is more of a shooter.Made by Vector.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> HK clones,5.56 top one is unfired,bottom one is more of a shooter.Made by Vector


I have a friend (Class III dealer) that has Registered Auto Sears for HK's.

I don't know how much he wants for them though, or if they fit the clones, but they "should" if they are true clones


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

Bearfootfarm said:


> I have a friend (Class III dealer) that has Registered Auto Sears for HK's.
> 
> I don't know how much he wants for them though, or if they fit the clones, but they "should" if they are true clones


I couldn't afford to feed a full auto.LOL


----------



## zant

Vector makes nice clones-1 of our group has a 51 with reworked trigger pack(can't put a swing down trigger pack on)A lot of fun....


----------



## txplowgirl

I have a Remington 870 youth model 20 ga shotgun,
a .22/410 Rossi single shot rifle
and my favorite, a Walther P22 pistol.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> I couldn't afford to feed a full auto.LOL


 
Yep, they are only fun when it's someone ELSE'S ammo


----------



## wiggles_n_flop

when i first saw the thread title my thought was: "i wish!" but then i stopped and realized that i _have_ bought 3 handguns this year... guess life isn't as humdrum as i thought.
the most recent is a bersa .45 compact ... not my fav but i'm giving it a try.
by far my favorite is a s&w .357 mod 66 stainless with a 4.5" barrel that i bought last spring and carried all summer long for work... shot tons of squirrels with it and successfully defended myself from a cougar. LOVE that gun.
thirdly was a walther p22 i got for my wife... also a great gun.


----------



## Halfway

Springfield XDm .40. Adding more ammo to storage every week.

Love this pistol.


----------



## MountainCat

Just got a Marlin 336 30.30 for deer hunting this fall. 










I carry a Springfield XD 9mm subcompact. Looking to sell my husband's S&W SD9ve- he's not too fond of it and wants a Walther.


----------



## Mike in Ohio

S&W M&P 15-22p - it's actually for DW so she would quit messing with mine (adjusting foregrip, laser, etc). It's a fun shoot. 










Mike


----------



## zant

Mike in Ohio said:


> S&W M&P 15-22p - it's actually for DW so she would quit messing with mine (adjusting foregrip, laser, etc). It's a fun shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Put a sling on the end cap and adjust it properly for a stable platform and you'll be amazed how accurate it can be..


----------



## unregistered168043

Last gun I acquired was my winchester '94 lever action 30-30. I'll probably have that gun and use it for the rest of my life. I am a fan of the older type simple action long guns. I like bolt action and lever action because they are simple mechanisms, I am not a gun smith so my priority is a basic reliable firearm.

I don't even have a scope on it, I practice routinely with open sights and find that I am almost as good a shot without one, plus the advantage of being able to sight and fire quickly at shorter distances without the cumbersome optics.


----------



## BoldViolet

I got a Springfield XD-S as an early birthday/Christmas present two weeks ago. I absolutely adore it.


----------



## Mike in Ohio

Zant,

Already have a sling on mine. This one is for DW.

Mike


----------



## Roadking

Not a new gun, but a steal on ammo. The carpenter putting on our new porch and addition was chatting the other day about guns and such (mostly hunting) and came out with..."yeah, but I got 15 boxes of 9mm Lugers...can't use them, need Makarov and gun shop won't take em back. Had them for about 5 years now."
Well, 15 boxes (of 50 rounds winchester and american eagle) arrived today for the princely sum of $50.

Matt


----------



## Cornhusker

Roadking said:


> Not a new gun, but a steal on ammo. The carpenter putting on our new porch and addition was chatting the other day about guns and such (mostly hunting) and came out with..."yeah, but I got 15 boxes of 9mm Lugers...can't use them, need Makarov and gun shop won't take em back. Had them for about 5 years now."
> Well, 15 boxes (of 50 rounds winchester and american eagle) arrived today for the princely sum of $50.
> 
> Matt


Wow, wish I could come across a deal like that
Good score :goodjob:


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

MAK90 AK in 5.56,luckily it came with six mags as they are difficult(read $$$) to find.


----------



## simi-steading

I just picked up a super clean Stevens Model 87a a couple weekends ago with a new Simmons scope on it... Will have to wait until I get our new place to try it out. This one was built by Savage Arms.

I'm more excited about finally getting some ammo for my 1908 Brazilian Mauser... Been too any years since I've shot it..


----------



## Cornhusker

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> MAK90 AK in 5.56,luckily it came with six mags as they are difficult(read $$$) to find.


Oz, you do come across some great deals
I haven't bought a new gun in almost 3 months :sob:


----------



## zant

Did'nt buy,was given(by mothers BF,who is a SERIOUS collector,with no heirs except me)A Sterling X-caliber single shot setup-.10"-.22 w/scope,10" .357mag w/iron sights,.44 Mag w/iron sights......As a local collector(has 6) told me-a great single shot put out by a company that made REALLY crappy "sat night specials".VERY accurate in .357&.44,but the .22 is incredible-50 shots at 100yds-bullseye missing on target.I have'nt had this much fun with a .22 since....


----------



## CJ

I just picked up a Savage Mark II youth .22LR for myself, I had found and fallen in love with a Cooper Jackson Squirrel style .22LR but alas it was too big for me... good thing too, I save a ton of money that way, hahaha.


----------



## Tad

I have had a good year since last december
Ruger LC9....new carry gun
Mossberg plinkster 702...new rat gun for the barn
S&W 22A in stainless camo...new tree rat gun
Hi-point 9mm carbine......to get rid of all the extra 9mm I have sitting around
S&W MP15 sport.......critter getter


----------



## Wanderer0101

Just bought a Winchester rifle in .338 Winchester magnum. Wanted one for a while and couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## CesumPec

I'm shopping for a AR-15 for getting rid of varmits


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer

topside1 said:


> I've retired my Marlin 60 and have switched to my new squirrel buster, Ruger 10-22....


Perfect for when there are 25 squirrels all lined up in a row!


----------



## WoodTick

topside1 said:


> I've retired my Marlin 60 and have switched to my new squirrel buster, Ruger 10-22....




The one thing a 25 round magazine does for your 10/22 is turn it into a viable self defense weapon too. Think about it, 25 shots, or less if they go down before that, in rapid succession to the center mass of a bad guy would have a similar effect to being shot by a shot gun. 

No, it will not be as effective as a big bore pistol or rifle. But the truth is multiple hits in vital areas with a .22 are far superior to misses with something bigger.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

There are lots of good reasons for 25 round magazines , like hunting all afternoon without handling small cartridges with cold fingers and dropping them in the dirt 

i like a 25 in the gun and a second in my pocket then i don't have to carry a rattling box of ammo when i want to walk quietly 


politicians who fear their constituents dislike hi cap mags , most everyone else can see where they can be useful

if you think your constituents are incapable of making responsible decisions , you should reconsider that them electing you was a good decision, if you feel you need to save them from themselves , then you should leave office and do just that save them from themselves.


----------



## Cornhusker

Picked this up a while back


----------



## BobbyB

Within the just recent , I got a Glock .40 and an AR-15. Still looking to get another Glock for Karla and a .22 auto pistol to carry in my bag.


----------



## Ciffer

Bushmaster Carbon-15, 5.56/.223


----------



## Peroc

Stag Arms Model 3 AR-15 .223/5.56


----------



## copperhead46

I just got a Remington 257 Roberts, it's a great gun!! It will take deer, moose, black bear just about anything under a grizzly size, and no kick to it.


----------



## tgmr05

Ok, picked this up, used. Care to guess what it is?


----------



## Roadking

S&W hammerless .38 spcl?

Matt


----------



## tgmr05

No, not a 38 or 357


----------



## Nimrod

Cornhusker,

I am going to try to post a picture of my 586 directly from the SD card from the camera. 



Mine has a 6 inch barrell, is nickel plated, and I put Houge grips on it. The grips fit my hand better.

I had a problem with it jamming when I used very hot factory loads. The primer would expand into the hole that the firing pin came out of and the cylinder wouldn't turn. Not good when you rely on it for home defence or discourging a bear. It turns out that S&W realised this problem and had a recall on them. S&W 586 RECALL
I contacted them a year ago and they had me send it in. I think they replaced the bushing with the hole in it for the firing pin. Anyway it was all on their dime and it works fine now. They did stamp an M by the model number. You might want to check on yours.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

tgmr05 said:


> No, not a 38 or 357


Then it has to be a Centennial .22 or a .22 Magnum


----------



## tgmr05

Bearfootfarm said:


> Then it has to be a Centennial .22 or a .22 Magnum


Yes, it is a smith 43c. An 8 shot aluminum 22lr. Similar to the smith 317, but this one is a tad heavier at around 10-11 ounces, and the trigger pull is a little lighter. Very useful for dispatching snakes, rodents, etc. especially when using aguila super colibri, c i cb longs, or something like that. Sounds like a small firecracker instead of a 22. Draws much less attention from others that may be nearby...


----------



## Cornhusker

Nimrod said:


> Cornhusker,
> 
> I am going to try to post a picture of my 586 directly from the SD card from the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has a 6 inch barrell, is nickel plated, and I put Houge grips on it. The grips fit my hand better.
> 
> I had a problem with it jamming when I used very hot factory loads. The primer would expand into the hole that the firing pin came out of and the cylinder wouldn't turn. Not good when you rely on it for home defence or discourging a bear. It turns out that S&W realised this problem and had a recall on them. S&W 586 RECALL
> I contacted them a year ago and they had me send it in. I think they replaced the bushing with the hole in it for the firing pin. Anyway it was all on their dime and it works fine now. They did stamp an M by the model number. You might want to check on yours.


Thanks
Looking forward to seeing a pic of yours
Mine has been fixed, shoots great :happy2:


----------



## Nimrod

The recall was on L frame revolvers, 581/586 and 681/686. 

I tried to post a pic straight off my SD card from my camera. At the bottom of my post it says that it's awaiting approval, whatever that means. If I click on that I get the picture.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Nimrod said:


> .....At the bottom of my post it says that it's awaiting approval, whatever that means....


I've been trying to figure that out myself??? :shrug:


----------



## tarbe

I am driving to San Antonio tomorrow morning to pick up a Marlin 336 CB in 38-55.

This will be my first ever 38-55. These guns are supposed to slug out at .378....but slugging the barrel will be my first order of business. 


Tim


----------



## Nimrod

Perhaps I am the only one that can see it? It says "attachment pending approval" followed by an attachment number. If I click on the attachment number it shows the picture. I posted some pics of the fire I had on Easter with no problem but I had reduced the size of the files. The one of the gun was straight from the camera's SD card and a much bigger file. Maybe this is why it didn't go straight up.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Maybe this is why it didn't go straight up.


Was your gun naked?


----------



## Nimrod

Ther are no naughty bits showing.


----------



## simi-steading

I finally got to try out my newest dinner gitter over the weekend... I was splitting bamboo poles at about 40 yards constantly... Haven't sighted it in, but it seemed to be dead accurate... Great feeling gun with a nice weight to it.

The only problem I have, it's a common problem, but the bolt that holds the stock to the gun, it protrudes too high into the feed tube if you have it tight and will stop the rounds from feeding. I'll be fixing that. 

Anyway, it's a Stevens Model 87A. This one was built by Savage.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Nimrod, I opened your photo and copied it to my computer. Then I opened your post and attached the photo to your post. Now, it shows up. I have no idea why it didn't work for you.

Here it is again.....


----------



## TripleD

Just picked up me a pps-43c. Its pretty cool but I cant post the pic from here.


----------



## 264Win

My latest addition is not for home defense?? It is a Zavasta Mauser bolt gun in .458 Win Mag I have always hoped for a chance to go to Africa on Safari. So I started saving and planning to go it will be a couple of years before I have enough but I plan on using the gun to protect the home from roving Brown bears. We have had a Brown bear Bore visiting the dumpster a couple of times a week all summer long. No problems just a pain to clean up after he dumps out everything to find some thing to eat (we don't dispose of food stuff in the dumpster).


----------



## dannytoro

Congrats to all for their latest guns! And to Copperhead, yes the venerable .257 Roberts is an awesome all-around chambering. In a new bolt gun and with +P loadings they are second to few rounds. Though they are not the easiest to find anymore. I have recently acquired an Eddystone M1917 sporter that was re-chambered for 7mm Remington Magnum. And oddly has a heavy Sako Finnbear barrel installed, but only 20" long, but with a target crown. Very odd. Somebody also took the time to put a very nicely done high rise cheek piece on it. So the already heavy M1917 now is very heavy. The gunsmiths that have seen it guess it was set up like police snipers are. I just bought some Federal Fusion 150 grain rounds to try it out with.

In the end I will probably re-barrel it since it's action will handle the overall length of nearly all magnum cartridges. I always wanted a .375 Weatherby. A) because it has a useful and practical speed , energy and trajectory advantage over the .375 H&H. B) Recoil is still tolerable. C) You can fire .375 H&H ammo and get ready to load .375 Weatherby cases. I am going with a 27 or 28 inch barrel. It should make for a great long range Elk and moose gun back in my native Canada.


----------



## tarbe

tarbe said:


> I am driving to San Antonio tomorrow morning to pick up a Marlin 336 CB in 38-55.
> 
> This will be my first ever 38-55. These guns are supposed to slug out at .378....but slugging the barrel will be my first order of business.
> 
> 
> Tim


Here it is.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

how about a picture of that home made gun vise i see one of those in my future , that looks very nice i am interested in how you did the clamp

thanks , pete


----------



## Halfway

Gun show this weekend....new arrival is likely.


----------



## Dale Alan

Picked up a nice old 1100,beautiful wood . Fixed Full choke. Now I am looking for a modified choked barrel or one with Rem-Chokes.Full is a little too tight for my hunting.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Dale Alan said:


> Picked up a nice old 1100,beautiful wood . Fixed Full choke. Now I am looking for a modified choked barrel or one with Rem-Chokes.Full is a little too tight for my hunting.


Too bad I sold my 1100 modified barrel a while back. I got a short imp. cyl. barrel for grouse hunting.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Now I am looking for a modified choked barrel or one with Rem-Chokes.Full is a little too tight for my hunting.


It might be easier to just have chokes installed in your barrel


----------



## tarbe

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> how about a picture of that home made gun vise i see one of those in my future , that looks very nice i am interested in how you did the clamp
> 
> thanks , pete


Crude, but it has been working for 15 years!


----------



## tarbe

Put a new stock on the M1A today. Thought this would qualify.....

Now I need to do something about that hand guard!


----------



## Cabin Fever

My M1A came with that cheap-o plastic handguard. I hated it....I like walnut furniture on my rifles! I looked on Ebay and a guy was selling walnut handguards, so I bought one. It looks great. 

My brother liked the looks of my new handguard so well that he wanted one. Well, the guy doesn't sell them anymore on Ebay. So, brother calls Springfield Armory and they had some. He got his from SA cheaper than I got mine from Ebay!


----------



## haley1

http://www.hasbro.com/common/produc...05ca4f34/B3B602695056900B102F300999E58764.jpg

my latest semi auto


----------



## Cornhusker




----------



## Cabin Fever

WIHH had just about the same set up before she switched to .45acp revolvers. Except her's was a S&W Model 60. She put three-finger Hogue combat grips on hers. Had the same Galco holster, too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Cornhusker said:


>


They didn't keep that model on the market very long.
They didn't like the mismatched colors, so they took what they had left at the factory, gave them a matte black anodized finsh, with NO white lettering and designated them "Model 042", but they were never listed in their catalogs since they only made them one year, in 1992


----------



## simi-steading

Nice little S&W.. My wife has her eyes set on a very similar style Charter Arms with a 3 finger grip.. Wish I could find her a 3 finger grip in S&W for her to try out.. She held the Charted and really liked the feel.. I'll never get her to buy something without holding it first even if it was identical to the one she tried...


----------



## zant

Carried an Airweight Bodyguard long time now,great backup,you probably already carry +Ps in it-no problems for those 5 shots...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Wish I could find her a 3 finger grip in S&W for her to try out


I like these Uncle Mike's grips:


----------



## Roadking

My latest gun is actually 2 Crosman Fury air rifles.
1200 FPS, 4x scope, muzzle break. 








Unfortunately, I can't test them until Christmas...they are for our boys. The next step is .22, which I already have set aside.
Matt


----------



## Cornhusker

Roadking said:


> My latest gun is actually 2 Crosman Fury air rifles.
> 1200 FPS, 4x scope, muzzle break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't test them until Christmas...they are for our boys. The next step is .22, which I already have set aside.
> Matt


I bet they love those


----------



## Roadking

Hope so, they didn't ask for them, but noticed that with the 880 and 760 bb guns, they were getting elaborate in methods to make shooting more challenging...heck, if you gotta pump 10 times per shot, you want to make it worth it...LOL!
Actually, I've been wanting one for a while myself.

Matt


----------



## tarbe

Roadking said:


> My latest gun is actually 2 Crosman Fury air rifles.
> 1200 FPS, 4x scope, muzzle break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't test them until Christmas...they are for our boys. The next step is .22, which I already have set aside.
> Matt


Best Christmas present I ever got was an original version, wood-stocked Crossman 760, back about 1968. I will never forget the feeling of reaching into a long box and feeling that thin little barrel and knowing I finally got one!

I hope your boys enjoy many hours of safe shooting!


Tim


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> My latest gun is actually 2 Crosman Fury *air rifles*.


Be sure to try *a lot of different pellets*.
My rifle shoots nice tight groups with some, but struggles to hit a sheet of paper with others
You can get "sample packs" here, and there is a LOT of good info on air guns in general:

http://www.pyramydair.com


----------



## simi-steading

Nice... the perfect air gun NOT to have a BB gun war with....


----------



## Malamute

I guess technically it was an AR lower. I had some parts from a trade, and decided to build a gun up. I finished it, shot it a couple times,....meh, it's an AR. (shrugs shoulders). I sold it, gave a guy a decent deal on it, and was happy to get my money in parts out of it, finally cashing out on the other trade deal. Needed the money far more than the gun in any event. They're just expensive plinkers to me.


----------



## Roadking

SAFE is the most important (I'm a Scout Instructor...I'd better make sure my boys do it right), fun is a very close second.
And, semi, you are correct...my brothers stung me with a Daisy when I was about 8...NO bb gun fights here, just competition and efficiency shooting.

Matt


----------



## Wildcat

Santa came early.......just showed up with a Ruger LC9. Its small enough to carry and being a 9 makes the ammo reasonable. Santa is so good to me!


----------



## Wildcat

Santa came early this year......yeehaa A Ruger LC9.......light enough to cary comfortably..powerful enough to take out some crazy shooter in a mall, cinema or other location.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

I would suggest anyone who has a desire to own an ''assault weapon'' go ahead and buy one.


----------



## Wanderer0101

Bought a PTR 91 today. Thought I needed a 7.62 X 51 to round out the battery.


----------



## NicoleC

I'm trying to find an M&P Shield 9mm, but no luck online or offline. The conversation goes something like this:

Do you have?
No.

Are you expecting any?
Hahahahaha...

:awh:


----------



## Cabin Fever

NicoleC said:


> I'm trying to find an M&P Shield 9mm, but no luck online or offline. The conversation goes something like this:
> 
> Do you have?
> No.
> 
> Are you expecting any?
> Hahahahaha...
> 
> :awh:


There are two new-in-box M&P Shields on Gunbroker. There is still a couple of days to bid. Current bids are in the mid-$400s.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=321812335

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=321879721


----------



## simi-steading

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> I would suggest anyone who has a desire to own an ''assault weapon'' go ahead and buy one.


I've been having thoughts of an AK47 pistol... Looks like a fun way to toast a lot of water melons on the far end of the range.. as gunny might say... 

Anyone have one of these?


----------



## Cornhusker

simi-steading said:


> I've been having thoughts of an AK47 pistol... Looks like a fun way to toast a lot of water melons on the far end of the range.. as gunny might say...
> 
> Anyone have one of these?


I want one too
I should have bought one when they were $300 a couple years ago


----------

